# Objekt aus ArrayList entfernen, danach rückgängig machen



## wSam (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe eine ArrayList mit vielen Objekten darin. Wenn ich jetzt über meineListe.remove(objekt); das Objekt entferne, löscht es ja das Objekt und alle Instanzen davon. 

Aber da ich das entfernen nur zum simulieren benötige, möchte ich danach das Objekt wieder hinzufügen können, ohne erst mühsam ein neues zu erstellen.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruss


----------



## RedWing (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


> Ich habe eine ArrayList mit vielen Objekten darin. Wenn ich jetzt über meineListe.remove(objekt); das Objekt entferne, löscht es ja das Objekt und alle Instanzen davon.



nimm doch einfach  E remove(int index). Das liefert dir eine Referenz auf das
aus der Liste ausgehangene Objekt zurück...
Wenn du zum Indizieren nur die Adresse des Objektes hast kannst dus dann 
so löschen:


```
Foo to_search = new Foo();
ArrayList<Foo> array_list = new ArrayList<Foo>();
array_list.add(to_search);
//...
Foo removed = array_list.remove(array_list.indexOf(to_search));
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

